
Upscale Images With Machine Learning - stachenfeld
https://www.filestack.com/docs/image-transformations/enhancements
======
stachenfeld
Use machine learning to enlarge an image without sacrificing quality by making
an API call to Filestack with the url:
[https://process.filestackapi.com/<API_KEY>/upscale=[options]...](https://process.filestackapi.com/<API_KEY>/upscale=\[options\]/File_URL).

For example:
[https://process.filestackapi.com/AhTgLagciQByzXpFGRI0Az/upsc...](https://process.filestackapi.com/AhTgLagciQByzXpFGRI0Az/upscale/https://d1wtqaffaaj63z.cloudfront.net/images/640px-
Pair_of_mandarin_ducks.jpg)

